# Phone loss - should I just go buy another Galaxy Ace?



## stuff_it (Mar 11, 2012)

I really quit liked my phone, but at £150 for a replacement (plus £17 for another 32gb micro sd) when I'm unemployed.... I guess I actually need two phones if I'm going to have a smartphone, one for taking out and one for 'best'. 

It's not like I don't have the money though, I just really shouldn't spend it. 

I did quite like the size of it, and wouldn't really want anything that ran slower. Is there anything similar on Android? I'm on Tescomobile atm but an O2 handset will also work.


----------



## Mr Smin (Mar 11, 2012)

If you have a smartphone that you don't take out, what's the point of it? Do you have a computer at home or do you use the smartphone as your main internet device?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr Smin said:


> If you have a smartphone that you don't take out, what's the point of it? Do you have a computer at home or do you use the smartphone as your main internet device?


I have a laptop, well two actually. I really liked my smartphone but tbf I could easily have dropped it off between the pub and the rave, or could have worn something with harder to pick pockets. I don't normally lose phones, they only ever get nicked.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 11, 2012)

TBF if I don't get another smartphone then the rest of my 24 month contract is going to be a bit shit. Fucking £7 a month to insure it though!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 11, 2012)

How did you pay for the phone in the first place? If you used a credit or debit card, check if there is any sort of free purchase insurance - sometimes there is, sometimes there ain't, worth checking imho.

Sounds like you can't afford the phone to me stuff_it, sadly, especially at the moment - can you flog the contractSIM on?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 11, 2012)

Throbbing Angel said:


> How did you pay for the phone in the first place? If you used a credit or debit card, check if there is any sort of free purchase insurance - sometimes there is, sometimes there ain't, worth checking imho.
> 
> Sounds like you can't afford the phone to me stuff_it, sadly, especially at the moment - can you flog the contractSIM on?


It's on a contract. 

I really can't afford it but I can't not have a phone and I was using lots of the apps for sensible stuff all the time. Doubt I'll be able to get rid of the contract. I've got an mp3 player I can return next week (£35 off), and at least I didn't have to pay for the handset in the first place last time (£40 that I would have spent on another handset a few months ago). 

If I don't get another smartphone of some description then I'm paying for data I can't use for another 18 months. I'm going to get another one but insure it.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 11, 2012)

I guess what I was asking was if there were anything similar that was cheaper (not a galaxy Y, it's only £20 less atm), so long as it wouldn't be noticeably more shit. I also don't want anything with a massive screen.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 11, 2012)

FFS Tesco mobile are well shit, haven't even been able to get through to stop my old phone yet.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 11, 2012)

And now the tescos site won't take my card.  

I give up, I'll just not have a phone.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 12, 2012)

I always found them a bit shit and left a few years back

you sound a bit stuck really - a similar spec phone isn't going to be cheaper unless you drop lucky
Tesco uses O2 doesn't it - can you find an acceptable phone from O2/
Or carphone warehouse or Asdamobile - they both used to sell unlocked handsets too (check first, aye)

or don't


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 12, 2012)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I always found them a bit shit and left a few years back
> 
> you sound a bit stuck really - a similar spec phone isn't going to be cheaper unless you drop lucky
> Tesco uses O2 doesn't it - can you find an acceptable phone from O2/
> ...


No, because I'm on a contract. They have somehow set up this new handset to use packet data even when connected to wifi and set to update via only wifi, and I've just accidentally used up all the prepay credit that I was supposed to have syncing and putting all my apps back on.... 

I don't see the point of wifi if it's set up to rinse your credit anyway. I'm not fucking pleased at all.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 12, 2012)

that is set up wrong, definitely
sounds like you're using packet data only but wifi is just switched on


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 12, 2012)

which handset did you get?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 12, 2012)

Throbbing Angel said:


> that is set up wrong, definitely
> sounds like you're using packet data only but wifi is just switched on


Yes, the packet data tick is ticked - I just looked. It should still use the Wifi automatically though, surely? If you turn the packet data off you can't use the phone normally at all - i.e. you can't walk out your door and receive emails etc.

Same one, Galaxy Ace. Fucking £150 and all, but the Mr and my mum are chipping in a bit. Just means it will take an extra week to get a deposit together. I noticed that the security sticker from the manufaturer had been broken in the shop but just thought that was to put the sim in.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 12, 2012)

If you're lucky you might be able to get a Sony Xperia Play for that price http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sony-xperia-play-still-available-instore-o2-shop-for-149-99-1134609 which has a much higher spec


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> If you're lucky you might be able to get a Sony Xperia Play for that price http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sony-xperia-play-still-available-instore-o2-shop-for-149-99-1134609 which has a much higher spec


Too late, and it looks sorted anyway.

Apparently the internet was being shitty so it kept dropping off onto the mobile network while I was updating. They've switched me to the 'triple your credit' payg thingy so I've got another £20 credit to last me till tomorrow. *shrug*

I met someone who loved phone games and kept getting xperia play's - aprently the slide mechanism had broken several times and he'd had to get a new one on warranty so I really didn't want one of those as it sounded like a truckload of hassle.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 12, 2012)

It seems to have backed up/synced everything including pics - the ones that were on the phone that is. This means of course that such gems as http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/naked-urbanites-4.256246/page-340#post-10992553 are on the SD card for someone to find, if it's still in the warehouse it will be a crew of blokes in their mid 20s that I know irl...


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, I was told I could definitely buy insurance for my new handset from their insurance, but it seems that they lied. I would never have got another one so expensive otherwise. I don't have a home contents policy I can put it on any my mum flat refuses to put any of my stuff on hers.


----------



## MBV (Mar 12, 2012)

What do you mean?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 12, 2012)

dfm said:


> What do you mean?


I can't add insurance to my account after the start of the contract. I will have to get insurance some other way, there's a thread about it, and no I don't have a premium bank account, or contents insurance, nor anything more than a postal address.... 

Tesco told me I could, so I went and bought another smartphone I could barely afford. Now I'm frightened to leave the house with it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 12, 2012)

Just a thought, but maybe you have phone insurance included with your premium platinum Coutts account ? Or perhaps you could claim on the home contents insurance from your 2nd home in Monte Carlo ?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Just a thought, but maybe you have phone insurance included with your premium platinum Coutts account ? Or perhaps you could claim on the home contents insurance from your 2nd home in Monte Carlo ?


No, but I could have got the butler of my third home in Jamaica to send over my gold plated iPhone 4 to use as a back up for a few weeks, tbf.


----------

